# Mesa, AZ Desert Trails Park



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Just wanted to start spreading the word about the new park opening here in mid November. We've been out working on the pump track and got a chance to walk the jump lines (built by Alpine Bike Park). All I can say is: Whoa! Way better than I ever thought we'd see and wayyyy bigger than I'm ever gonna man up for. The park is small but would definitely be a great spot to hit if you're coming thru Phoenix. Here's the link for the city's page. More pics are also on the GROAZ Facebook page.

McDowell and Recker Park CP0122
https://www.facebook.com/gravityridersorganizationofarizona?ref=bookmarks


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sweet


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

We actually got the track to a rolling condition today, not bad for 3 days of work! Alpine was also applying the soil tack treatment to the jump lines today. Getting closer :yesnod:


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

*Pano shot*

Pano shot of the track from today


----------



## CRFer (Jul 28, 2004)

*Jumps*

Jump line looks really good...


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Oh yeah! They applied soil tack last weekend so it should be nice & solid now.


CRFer said:


> Jump line looks really good...


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

Sweet! Can't wait to move some dirt tomorrow!!


----------



## ruppguts (Sep 7, 2007)

So excited about this. I'm bummed I haven't been able to get out there and help yet. Ken, what would you say is going to be the ideal bike on the big line? I'm guessing a DH bike would be overkill?


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks great, hopefully you guys can get a good turn out and a supporting community to keep it going. Glad to see things coming along like this.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Well, the lips on the Black line jumps are VERY steep so I'd go with a hard tail DJ or a Slopestyle bike with firm suspension. I'm sure some guys can do those on a full DH rig but I've never been able to get it right and just ended up getting bucked. Opening day is looking to be a big event! We're waiting for the official word on the time schedule for that day but it sounds like an early morning ceremony with the Mayor and other officials performing the dedication and official opening time at 10:30. November 15, mark your calendar!


ruppguts said:


> So excited about this. I'm bummed I haven't been able to get out there and help yet. Ken, what would you say is going to be the ideal bike on the big line? I'm guessing a DH bike would be overkill?


----------



## MattyBoyR6 (Sep 18, 2004)

I wanted to give an update on the times for the opening. I just got a postcard from City of Mesa for the grand opening: Ribbon Cutting at 9am; 10am VIP Demo riders (< Who's this?); 11am Open to the public. Overflow parking is available at the CVS, Chevron, Kindercare, QT on the corner, or Tribe Multisport or along East Longbow Parkway. All options are within 1-2 minute ride. Driving in, access to the parking lot is only north bound along Recker.

I'm so excited like Jesse Spano!


----------



## FREEDUM (Oct 30, 2014)

this place looks sickkkk


----------



## geoffmayne (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll be out visiting my in-laws, who happen to live in Mesa, over Thanksgiving. This is awesome!


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Not sure if the VIP riders will be the same ones that are coming in for video, I heard those will include Team Harmony (Jackie & Dante), Lear Miller and some other peeps. Not sure if Jeff Lenosky is there for the opening or just the Bike Masters Grand Opening dealio....


MattyBoyR6 said:


> I wanted to give an update on the times for the opening. I just got a postcard from City of Mesa for the grand opening: Ribbon Cutting at 9am; 10am VIP Demo riders (< Who's this?); 11am Open to the public. Overflow parking is available at the CVS, Chevron, Kindercare, QT on the corner, or Tribe Multisport or along East Longbow Parkway. All options are within 1-2 minute ride. Driving in, access to the parking lot is only north bound along Recker.
> 
> I'm so excited like Jesse Spano!


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

*The park is officially open!*

Here's a small selection of my pix from today. LOTS more on the GROAZ Facebook page...


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

kenbentit said:


> Here's a small selection of my pix from today. LOTS more on the GROAZ Facebook page...


Looks fun! I'll be in the area with my double around Thanksgiving.

How many lines are there?


----------



## FREEDUM (Oct 30, 2014)

three 1 green blue and black diamond heres the first double on the black line. the green is all small table tops. the blue has 2 drop gaps and alot of burms, and 2 wooden kicker doubles at the end. the black line has 7 knarly gaps


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Here's a video from the City's news coverage...


----------

